

Post-Quantum Cryptography - Taek
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Post-quantum_cryptography

======
higherpurpose
Doesn't seem to include Dan Berstein's more recent fast code-based McBits:

[http://binary.cr.yp.to/mcbits.html](http://binary.cr.yp.to/mcbits.html)

